# TT Positioning causing shoulder pain



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

I recently jumped back on my TT bike after having it collect dust for most of the 2006 season. After this morning ride, my shoulders and neck are sore. Its obvious that my positioning is incorrect, but any ideas on how I can adjust it to avoid the pain?

Thanks!


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

From my experiences I would try to spread the armrest farther apart. I find that this takes a great deal of pressure off my neck and shoulders, especially if the pain is between your shoulder blades. Hope this helps.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*TT positioning is not "natural"..*



Fender said:


> I recently jumped back on my TT bike after having it collect dust for most of the 2006 season. After this morning ride, my shoulders and neck are sore. Its obvious that my positioning is incorrect, but any ideas on how I can adjust it to avoid the pain?
> 
> Thanks!


and if you haven't been hunkered down like that on a bike for most of a year, I would suspect the body is simply telling you it disagrees with the ergonomics. unfortunately, its not meant to be a comfortable position, its mean to be a fast one.


----------



## mpetersen16 (Apr 26, 2006)

Take a bit of advice from the last two posters, spread it wider when you are training, but bring it in (the tt bars) for races, after all what's some shoulder pain in a tt anyways, tt's are the definition of pain and discomfort.
Matt


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Fender said:


> I recently jumped back on my TT bike after having it collect dust for most of the 2006 season. After this morning ride, my shoulders and neck are sore. Its obvious that my positioning is incorrect, but any ideas on how I can adjust it to avoid the pain?
> 
> Thanks!


I was under the impression that 'incorrect' was just a function of aerodynamics...


... as far as TT positions go anyway.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, sounds like it's from the added stretch to get your arms together.

Either train on the TT bike enough that that becomes a "natural" position for ya, or widen the bars a bit, or do both. 

Or neither and deal with the fact that TTs are short.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

This is like saying that wool sweater I have is itchy because I got the wrong size.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

while you TT position may not be the most comfotabel thing you have ever ridden in I dis agree with the other posters that said its suppose to be uncomfortable. You should be abel to ride you TT with comfort in fact since you can't change position at all you TT position should be something you can live with, your going to be causing yourself all sort pain during event just riding the bike should not be a challenge. However if you have not ridden this bike in awhile that may be part of the issue there. 

Also I would not do as one poster suggested and widen you elbows out for trainingg and bring them in for races, your should race in the same position you train in and that also effective changes you hip angle which is not something you want to be messing with before an event.


----------

